# Sticky  Popular and Helpful Food & Feeding Threads:



## carola1155

Time for an updated Sticky with some of this information. This is a combination of links to popular and/or helpful Food & Feeding threads.

* Popular Food & Feeding threads:*

Frog Food FAQ - Updated 3-2-05, Field Sweepings
This one is an old one but it is a pretty all-encompassing post covering the commonly used feeders.

*Fruit Fly Related:*

Fruit Fly Culturing - mini HowTo
Best Homemade FF Media
A guide to making FF cultures
Genetics and FF culturing...
JP's FF Culture Idea
Tom's fly culturing routine and storage
Running Poll on feeding frequency
Running Poll on How often do you dust your frogs food with supplements?
best place to buy excelsior?
feeding FF larvae


*Other Foods:*
How I culture woodlice (isopods)
How to culture Isopods / Woodlice and Springtails
Great Isopod / woodlice culture foods
How to clean your mite-contaminated springtails
Culturing Pea Aphids
Continuous Bean Beetles
Culturing Bean Beetles
a weevil feeding day pic heavy
Culturing lesser wax worms made easy

*Tadpole Food:*

Tadpole food (Pumilo's recipe)

*Helpful items for culturing your bugs*

.3 Micron filters - Why, how, and where
Diatomaceous Earth (DE) For Mite Control
I am going to leave this thread open for a little while to allow you guys to nominate threads for the list or suggest that old ones be replaced with more relevant ones. Please do not post anything unless it is a thread that you would like to see added to/removed from this list.


----------



## carola1155

Just a reminder... these Sticky Threads are intended to be constantly-evolving. If you see a new thread pop up with some helpful information don't hesitate to post it here. 

Thanks to all that have already helped!


----------



## macuser

i found the below thread to be very helpful, but its about supplements. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/86495-how-long-does-repashy-vitamin-last.html

tl;dr replace vitamins every 6 months. they degrade as soon as they're manufactured. buy directly from manufacturer for (best chance at buying) freshest supply. store the majority of it in the fridge, and put a small amount in an opaque container (ie film canaster) for feedings.


----------



## AuroraK

Dear moderators, Can you add the top or a strong post on vitamins? Like the best schedule for the different vitamins, how to store, when to replace, etc. So many posts touch on this (or parts) but would be awesome if an expert identified a comprehensive and trusted post that was a sticky post in feeding. Thanks!


----------



## James55

This post is well informed about foods.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

James55 said:


> This post is well informed about foods.


Hi James55,

In the future, if you merely want to express your liking for a post, you can hit the 'like' button found on that post. Please consider that it may not be worth bumping old threads if you're not going to add any valuable information to it.

Thanks, and welcome to DB.


----------



## WillDernis

I’m not sure where to put this and this may be common knowledge but I just found out if I put a slice of cherry tomato in the enclosure, all the meandering fruit flies make her way to it and stay on it rather than finding little places to escape. Seemed like a no brainer to me and I haven’t run across this info, I’m a fraug newb (I have the worlds two most boring looking auratus, solid frog-green, but I like them that way).


----------

